# paint jobs



## mondayharbin (Oct 20, 2004)

I wanna get my ride painted, just wanted 2 see how much paint jobs costs. So post pics of your paint and how much it ran ya!


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

if you're close to jersey........get your ride painted by........


ILLUSTRIOUS AUTO WORKS on here.........i'll post a pic of a ride he painted.......


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

Wow....thanks for the props SWITCHCRAFT!!!


----------



## mondayharbin (Oct 20, 2004)

yeah im close 2 jersey! how much did somthin like that run ya?


----------



## backyardkustoms (Jul 16, 2005)

[attachmentid=330040]
i did this one for $3500 had a little body work :biggrin:


----------



## mondayharbin (Oct 20, 2004)

i dig


----------



## mondayharbin (Oct 20, 2004)

ok....... well just tell me where yall r gettin these free fuckin paint jobs


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mondayharbin_@Oct 31 2005, 01:51 PM~4106787
> *ok....... well just tell me where yall r gettin these free fuckin paint jobs
> *


YOU HAVE TO DO THEM YOURSELF


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Here is mine. $2300 Labor + $1300 Materials= $3600. I did all the bodywork myself...


----------



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Oct 31 2005, 03:25 PM~4107965
> *Here is mine. $2300 Labor + $1300 Materials= $3600. I did all the bodywork myself...
> *


How is it $2300 labor if you did the body work yourself?


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

They charged my $2300 to lay base, flake, Kandy and clear. That also includes cut and buff. 

They did put the doors and hood on. May be thats why, but Kandy ain't cheap, Homie.


----------



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)

Where you from bro?


----------



## mondayharbin (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Oct 31 2005, 09:14 PM~4109588
> *They charged my $2300 to lay base, flake, Kandy and clear. That also includes cut and buff.
> 
> They did put the doors and hood on. May be thats why, but Kandy ain't cheap, Homie.
> *


snazzy


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by og ron c_@Oct 31 2005, 08:57 PM~4110255
> *Where you from bro?
> *



Indianapolis, Indiana. :biggrin:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Oct 31 2005, 02:25 PM~4107965
> *Here is mine. $2300 Labor + $1300 Materials= $3600. I did all the bodywork myself...
> *


holly macoral......and you gotta reassemble the car :0


----------



## 56droppedhardtop (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Oct 29 2005, 10:27 AM~4094455
> *if you're close to jersey........get your ride painted by........
> ILLUSTRIOUS AUTO WORKS on here.........i'll post a pic of a ride he painted.......
> 
> ...


i keep comin back to this picture to show everyone... that paintjob is fuckin sick.....


----------



## mondayharbin (Oct 20, 2004)

tru. here is the ride i want painted. Im a simple cat so im thinking black with maybe a ghost pattern in it somewhere. I'm just tryin 2 c how much i need 2 spend


----------



## mondayharbin (Oct 20, 2004)

next 22s and air ride


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

200 for Materials did it my self


----------



## 56droppedhardtop (Feb 16, 2005)

did this for $1000.... tricoat pearl base....abalone flake over that, then taped off the lace, shot it with blue candy, then left it masked off, and shot a blue flake over it....
[attachmentid=335118][attachmentid=335119]


----------



## mondayharbin (Oct 20, 2004)

nice!


----------



## mondayharbin (Oct 20, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 56droppedhardtop_@Nov 2 2005, 10:48 AM~4121147
> *did this for $1000.... tricoat pearl base....abalone flake over that, then taped off the lace, shot it with blue candy, then left it masked off, and shot a blue flake over it....
> [attachmentid=335118][attachmentid=335119]
> *


 hey buddy, i always wanted to try that lace stuff, is it really as simple as putting the lace on and shooting a second color.


----------



## 56droppedhardtop (Feb 16, 2005)

yea, you just have to make sure its tight, and dont shoot from the side... shoot directly down on it. it might take a couple tries to get it right, but once you get it down its easy.


----------



## mondayharbin (Oct 20, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

I have played with the lace , seems simple


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

That lace is bitchin! i plan on doing a candy blue lace pattern over silver w/silver flake on the roof of my 64 wagon. Just have to find the right pattern to match the old 70's upholstery job!


----------



## mondayharbin (Oct 20, 2004)

ttt


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 56droppedhardtop_@Nov 1 2005, 01:57 PM~4114531
> *i keep comin back to this picture to show everyone... that paintjob is fuckin sick.....
> *


i like that pattern job..iwant something nice and clean


----------



## 56droppedhardtop (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchBladeCustoms_@Nov 6 2005, 06:15 PM~4150925
> *That lace is bitchin! i plan on doing a candy blue lace pattern over  silver w/silver flake on the roof of my 64 wagon. Just have to find the right pattern to match the old 70's upholstery job!
> 
> 
> ...


chika, chika, bow, bow, chika chika, bow.....


----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Oct 29 2005, 09:27 AM~4094455
> *if you're close to jersey........get your ride painted by........
> ILLUSTRIOUS AUTO WORKS on here.........i'll post a pic of a ride he painted.......
> 
> ...


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Illustrious Auto Works_@Oct 29 2005, 11:46 PM~4095856
> *Wow....thanks for the props SWITCHCRAFT!!!
> *




no problem drew i love your paint jobs............


oh and people this man has skills he paints candy with the panels off


pm him


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

another car he painted........


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

and another....straaaaaaaaaight body













Illustrious Auto Works
Somerville, NJ
908-369-7935 ask for drew


----------



## mondayharbin (Oct 20, 2004)

kool, but how much do these paint jobs genrally cost?

tryin 2 get an estamate on how much imma end up blowing when i get my ride painted


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

First, this car came to me baby shit green and beatup after a hailstorm, so I stripped it, shot on GM base blue, then shot on blue and house of Kolor violet flake, then high solids clear and hok flake in it...we put on so much syrup that the body lines were fading......materials were $2000  then we shot the roof white to match the interior.  

















got da white guts and Fenner old skool pump in the back











did it in my carport....taped off the front of my house with HUGE sheets of plastic i bought from walmart, and ened up shooting on so much clear that the overspray on the floor made stuff you spilled months later on the cement bead up. .... lol


----------



## jbfletch77 (Jul 19, 2005)

ON that 64 they painted. They should have got rid of the rust inside the car first! It's a nice ass paint job though. how much did they charge for that paint job?


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mondayharbin_@Nov 12 2005, 07:03 PM~4192056
> *kool, but how much do these paint jobs genrally cost?
> 
> tryin 2 get an estamate on how much imma end up blowing when i get my ride painted
> *



don't look at the money as being "blown" look at it as a very wise "investment"



people need to remember you really can't put a price on quality...........

it's like going to the martin bros. to build you a bike instead of orange county choppers




orange county would rush it and make it look like shit.......where the martin bros. would take there time and put a lot more "detail" in the bike..........


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mondayharbin_@Nov 12 2005, 07:03 PM~4192056
> *kool, but how much do these paint jobs genrally cost?
> 
> tryin 2 get an estamate on how much imma end up blowing when i get my ride painted
> *


----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)

Heres mine

[attachmentid=352303]


----------



## mondayharbin (Oct 20, 2004)

invested, blown whatever HOW MUCH!?!?!?


----------



## mondayharbin (Oct 20, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by whitepac_@Nov 2 2005, 09:19 AM~4120547
> *200 for Materials did it my self
> *


 Lmfao sorry hommie but I just couldn't help cracking about your car :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: but only because you have the nerv to crack off about peoples ghetto hydro setups and your rolling a what :dunno: :roflmao: is that a hyande? <<< I can't even spell it. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Anways looks like a pretty quite neighbor hood too boot. . You kinda remind me of Clarance off the movie 8 mile I bet you even attended private school. uffin: whitepac From: Dirty South - Car Club: jackin your ass c.c. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: You should go jack your ass a new car holmes.

PEACE OUT THUG. :biggrin: (below whitepacs ride)


----------



## 56droppedhardtop (Feb 16, 2005)

im still kinda new.... but shouldnt someone say....





























OWNED.


----------



## mondayharbin (Oct 20, 2004)

damn!


----------



## 314_swangin_soon (Jul 1, 2005)

lol damn he dogged his altima?..lol hell nawwwwwww


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 314_swangin_soon_@Nov 21 2005, 03:04 PM~4250150
> *lol damn he dogged his altima?..lol hell nawwwwwww
> *


 lmfao is that was that is? Shiiiiiiiiiiit what was I thinking :dunno: GOD DAMN! MY BAD! :banghead: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AzianCuty (Jan 23, 2005)

My car - I did the bodywork and painted it too...anyone from the NC I'm charging around $1000-1500 for color change...


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

RATE THIS! 10,000 DOLLARS LATER. PAINTED BY PR CUSTOMS OF MODESTO, CALIFORNIA :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Bring your car to Albuquerque talk to Rob 505-385-1095 at Innovative Styles $4500 will get you patterns like this.

[attachmentid=359035]


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Nov 22 2005, 03:27 AM~4253905
> *Bring your car to Albuquerque talk to Rob 505-385-1095 at Innovative Styles $4500 will get you patterns like this.
> 
> [attachmentid=359035]
> *



That's Clean....


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Nov 22 2005, 02:27 AM~4253905
> *Bring your car to Albuquerque talk to Rob 505-385-1095 at Innovative Styles $4500 will get you patterns like this.
> 
> [attachmentid=359035]
> *



Not bad at all


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Nov 19 2005, 03:38 PM~4239929
> *Lmfao sorry hommie but I just couldn't help cracking about your car  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  but only because you have the nerv to crack off about peoples ghetto hydro setups and your rolling a what  :dunno:  :roflmao: is that a hyande?  <<< I can't even spell it.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Anways looks like a pretty quite neighbor hood too boot. . You kinda remind me of Clarance off the movie 8 mile I bet you even attended private school. uffin: whitepac From: Dirty South - Car Club: jackin your ass c.c. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  You should go jack your ass a new car holmes.
> 
> PEACE OUT THUG. :biggrin:  (below whitepacs ride)
> *


first of dont go to school second thats my sisters car eat shit newbie


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Nov 19 2005, 03:38 PM~4239929
> *Lmfao sorry hommie but I just couldn't help cracking about your car  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  but only because you have the nerv to crack off about peoples ghetto hydro setups and your rolling a what  :dunno:  :roflmao: is that a hyande?  <<< I can't even spell it.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Anways looks like a pretty quite neighbor hood too boot. . You kinda remind me of Clarance off the movie 8 mile I bet you even attended private school. uffin: whitepac From: Dirty South - Car Club: jackin your ass c.c. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  You should go jack your ass a new car holmes.
> 
> PEACE OUT THUG. :biggrin:  (below whitepacs ride)
> *


and this is the hydro system i cracked about tell me this aint ghetto than what the fuck is :twak:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by whitepac_@Nov 23 2005, 03:16 PM~4264935
> *and this is the hydro system i cracked about tell me this aint ghetto than what the fuck is :twak:
> *


whats ghetto? you are :roflmao: post pics of your car,or "cars" that you had


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AzianCuty_@Nov 21 2005, 06:04 PM~4251292
> *My car - I did the bodywork and painted it too...anyone from the NC I'm charging around $1000-1500 for color change...
> *


thats a clean cutty,i charge the same for color change here :biggrin: no body work of course.


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Nov 22 2005, 02:27 AM~4253905
> *Bring your car to Albuquerque talk to Rob 505-385-1095 at Innovative Styles $4500 will get you patterns like this.
> 
> [attachmentid=359035]
> *



Damn that price is good


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

^ yea it is a very good price...


----------



## mondayharbin (Oct 20, 2004)

dats nice!


----------



## BLACKLOWRIDERS10 (Nov 24, 2005)

plus check this out one of my homeboy car that it was done in NC


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

A beauty like that, shouldn't be gathering dust


----------



## BLACKLOWRIDERS10 (Nov 24, 2005)

I KNOW, MORE PICTURES FROM NC


----------



## LedSled53 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Nov 16 2005, 10:09 AM~4216733
> *
> it's like going to the martin bros. to build you a bike instead of orange county choppers
> orange county would rush it and make it look like shit.......where the martin bros. would take there time and put a lot more "detail" in the bike..........
> *


Man, those Martin Bros. bikes are fucking ugly, but your totally right about not putting a price on quality. When I worked at our local custom paint and body shop, it always bugged me when people pinched pennies. it really is an investment


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Nov 23 2005, 03:25 PM~4265502
> *whats ghetto? you are  :roflmao: post pics of your car,or "cars" that you had
> *


why the fuck you start with me bitch, but if it shuts you up, my cadi sold it a year ago and shipped it to canda. and my daily isuzu that got stolen


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by whitepac_@Nov 28 2005, 02:37 PM~4292411
> *why the fuck you start with me bitch, but if it shuts you up, my cadi sold it a year ago and shipped it to canda. and my daily isuzu  that got stolen
> *


 :twak: then you dont have too much room to be talking shit cabron


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Nov 28 2005, 05:03 PM~4293820
> *:twak: then you dont have too much room to be talking shit cabron
> *


look i dont know what the fuck i did to your gay ass but when i first joined your ass started wit me so that makes you a shit boy that dont got a life that bother people on the internet


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by whitepac_@Nov 28 2005, 06:06 PM~4293851
> *look i dont know what the fuck i did to your gay ass but when i first joined your ass started wit me so that makes you a shit boy that dont got a life that bother people on the internet
> *


i gave you my addres,and so did dj come do something about it :roflmao:


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Nov 28 2005, 05:14 PM~4293913
> *i gave you my addres,and so did dj come do something about it :roflmao:
> *


yea i did over the hoilday but i couldnt find your house i think you fucking bullshiting and this aint your address:
10209 nw 129st
miami,fl 33016 my new addres 
I drove 4 hours and i couldnt find your house :angry: 

but what i want to know is why the fuck did you start wit me in the first place


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by whitepac_@Nov 28 2005, 06:51 PM~4294131
> *yea i did over the hoilday but i couldnt find your house i think you fucking bullshiting and this aint your address:
> 10209 nw 129st
> miami,fl 33016 my new addres
> ...


mapquest dont lie my freind :biggrin: i wanna have a tea party


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: lol//lmfa...lol :biggrin: :biggrin: im right on the highway..im beside dunkin doughnuts..come by and we can go have a cup of coffee.....lol... :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

white pac,,man you are aesy to fuck with...ok man..take it easy...breathe in...hold it...hold it..ok breathe out...relax...and again...dont you feel better...lol :biggrin:


----------



## mondayharbin (Oct 20, 2004)

lol, be easy bitches


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Nov 29 2005, 09:36 AM~4297881
> *white pac,,man you are aesy to fuck with...ok man..take it easy...breathe in...hold it...hold it..ok breathe out...relax...and again...dont you feel better...lol :biggrin:
> *


for real,everythign hits his spot,ITS THE FUCKING NET CABRON!


----------



## fishboy745 (Nov 20, 2005)

2002 nav that we installed vertical doors and painted was around 6,000. with the vertical doors 
























www.minosauto.com
2001 BMW $3,000
Dupont "blue by you"


----------



## mondayharbin (Oct 20, 2004)

now thats fuckin nice!


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

my old rolling advertisment for my paint work, also in NC. Car now resides in Canada, eh.....

Cost me around $1600 for materials, NOT counting the primer & all the sandpaper I went though.
These pictures were before cut & buff, finished pictures aren't on this computer....


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Nov 11 2005, 02:09 PM~4186552
> *another car he painted........
> 
> 
> ...


another one


----------



## jimmyboi (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Nov 22 2005, 02:27 AM~4253905
> *Bring your car to Albuquerque talk to Rob 505-385-1095 at Innovative Styles $4500 will get you patterns like this.
> 
> [attachmentid=359035]
> *


damnd just 4500  i seen his work b4 and tough it was around 10 gs. ima have to start puttin money in my piggie bank to finish my regal.


----------



## mondayharbin (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimmyboi_@Dec 1 2005, 02:30 PM~4313778
> *damnd just 4500  i seen his work b4 and tough it was around 10  gs. ima have to start puttin money in my piggie bank to finish my regal.
> *


i hear that. I only wish we had deals like that here on the eastcoast!


----------



## mondayharbin (Oct 20, 2004)

ttt


----------

